# What I love about this picture



## squatting dog (Jul 2, 2020)

You know what I love about this old Vietnam pic? Look at it, look closely for a minute, look at the faces, postures, see their attitude's. 
I see black, white, latino and Asian. I see the bad boy's, the joker, the inner city slick boy, the clean cut country boy, the nerd, the surfer dude, the seen too much vet of the group, the oh shit what am I doing here newbie... and they are all standing as brothers, that's what I love about this pic


----------



## Gaer (Jul 2, 2020)

Awesome!!!  I love looking at pics of men who fought together in other eras too.  I study the faces, the stances, realizing they died maybe 100 years ago.  This photo you posted is great!  You can really see the individual personalities.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 4, 2020)

I see beautiful humans in the picture. They fought gallantly for the freedom we enjoy today. Let's take care of our veterans!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2020)

_"There is more that unites us than divides us."_ - Mauricio Macri


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2020)

Question——-The fellow in the front row, third from left. Was he actually 18 or over? He looks to be maybe 14.


----------



## old medic (Jul 5, 2020)

Awesome observation....


----------



## Pepper (Jul 5, 2020)

911 said:


> Question——-The fellow in the front row, third from left. Was he actually 18 or over? He looks to be maybe 14.


I thought that guy was South Vietnamese, attached to this unit.
My husband, a Canadian, fought in Korea when he was 15.  He lied about his age, said he was 19 (he thought 18 would be suspicious) and was over 6 feet tall, and they bought it.  15.


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I thought that guy was South Vietnamese, attached to this unit.
> My husband, a Canadian, fought in Korea when he was 15.  He lied about his age, said he was 19 (he thought 18 would be suspicious) and was over 6 feet tall, and they bought it.  15.


I thought maybe he was Vietnamese also, but then as I kept looking at him, I thought no matter what, he doesn’t look to be over 18. Do you think?


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2020)

As I keep looking at the picture, I see some guys with and some without a shirt. It was so hot and humid over there. When we were in the jungles with all the vegetation, it was very hard to breathe. Our Sgt., who was on his second tour, told us to think of it as being tropical, like Hawaii. Yeah, right!

When the rains came, it made it worse. For some reason, I had trouble breathing over there with the high humidity and the rain was worse. It also smelled bad. On patrol around Bien Ho, we came upon 3 or 4 dead bodies that had been laying for a few days. Talk about stink.

BTW, they weren’t our guys. We never left anyone behind. They were VC, or a.k.a. Charlie.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 5, 2020)

911 said:


> I thought maybe he was Vietnamese also, but then as I kept looking at him, I thought no matter what, he doesn’t look to be over 18. *Do you think?*


I think he looks older than 18, IMO.


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2020)

You may have been surprised. I was sure that some of those little guys were just kids. In one village, I saw older people, like maybe over 60 or 70, carrying weapons.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 5, 2020)

To me, the one with the 'baby' face is the young man in glasses to the right of the Asian guy.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 5, 2020)

911 said:


> Question——-The fellow in the front row, third from left. Was he actually 18 or over? He looks to be maybe 14.


If I remember correctly, he was a Montonard. Near impossible to guess their age, but they were great fighters and absolutely hated vc.


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> If I remember correctly, he was a Montonard. Near impossible to guess their age, but they were great fighters and absolutely hated vc.


Oh, yeah, Montagnards. I thought they were farmers up in the hills.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 5, 2020)

911 said:


> Oh, yeah, Montagnards. I thought they were farmers up in the hills.


Central highlands mostly. However, the Army saw a chance to use them in the lower regions also. After the VC slaughtered  a village in 1967, they became some of our finest gorilla fighters.


----------



## 911 (Jul 6, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Central highlands mostly. However, the Army saw a chance to use them in the lower regions also. After the VC slaughtered  a village in 1967, they became some of our finest gorilla fighters.


Oh, yeah. I remember those little guys that used the machetes. The village that you mention, is that the one where the VC torched it at night when everyone was sleeping?


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jul 7, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I see beautiful humans in the picture. They fought gallantly for the freedom we enjoy today. Let's take care of our veterans!



But when they came home, the Antifa hippie predecessors spat on them and called them "babykillers."


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey Dog:  With you having so many pictures, I have to wonder if you worked for "Stars and Stripes?"


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 26, 2020)

Looking at that picture,, trying to see friends , family members who served  there.

So many bright young men with  the American  dream in their hearts when they went off to serve in Vietnam, came back damaged,  disillusioned.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2020)

911 said:


> Hey Dog:  With you having so many pictures, I have to wonder if you worked for "Stars and Stripes?"



No stars and stripes for me.   I had a couple of camera's, and when ever had a chance, I snapped pictures. I have put quite a few online in various forums and share them with lot's of folks. Every once in a while, someone will send me some of their pics. Like the one with the man eating tiger they killed.  Down in the Delta region, we didn't have any tigers. (none I ever heard of anyway). Which was fine with me as we had enough different snakes, spiders, centipede's, bats, and multiple biting beetles. 
The tiger I spoke of.


----------

